# Opinions On These New Books



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

NEW books from Vicarious Books
Option (A) Go Motorhoming Europe
Option (B) Camper Stop Europe
I would be interested in other forum users opinions of the two books above.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

HI HAVE JUST RECEIVED THE AIRES GUIDE, ON FIRST READ IT LOOKS VERY GOOD,COMPARED TO THE ONES IN FRENCH THE AIRES FEES ARE A LOT MOOR THAN IN THE BOOK MAYBE OD INFO ALSO THE DELIVERY WAS FAB LESS THAN 24 HRS. KENNY


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

We just bought Camper Stop Europe, it covers all of Europe and looks good but not had a 'test drive' yet so it's difficult top say how good it is in practice.... the proof of the pudding etc .. 

I wouldn't buy it to replace or in place of the French aires and the German stelplatz guides which IMO are superb and indispensable but it's a useful addition to have.

score 7/10


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

waddy said:


> NEW books from Vicarious Books
> Option (A) Go Motorhoming Europe
> Option (B) Camper Stop Europe
> I would be interested in other forum users opinions of the two books above.


Hi Waddy,

I did a review of Go Motorhoming Europe back in June and Camper stop Europe a bit later. Over the last couple of months I've got to know the authors quite well.

Don

"I've just spent the last two days reading Go Motorhoming Europe it is one of the best books on motorhoming I've seen for many a year. It's no nonsense light hearted down to earth approach is just what the inexperienced first timers need. It covers just about every subject and question to which newcomers need an answer. It answers some questions that people sometimes ask (or would like to ask) but, many decline to answer in detail.

I was very pleased to see the book was dedicated to an old pal Laurie Lambert. We exchanged many a mail when he first took up motorhoming, Later I followed his adventures on the wrinkles website. It was a great loss.

I'm sure Go Motorhoming Europe will be a great success once the word gets about, unfortunately bad news travels faster than good news.

Best of luck.

Don Madge 
MMM Travel Consultant

This was the write up on Camper Stop Europe

Camper Stop Europe with it's 6200 listings in its multi lingual role is long over due. It will be a big help to the first timer abroad and the less experienced motorhomer. The guide has been around for a few years but this is the first English edition. The publishers claim that there will be updates available for the book from their site http://camperstop.facilemedia.nl/index.html

There is a lot of info in the book but we would have liked to seen less tourist info and better directions and details to the stop. After all it's a camperstop guide and we think it would be sufficient to just list the nearest tourist office and dispense with all the other tourist info. One can get all the local info they need on arrival.

Users should be aware that this is a guide and not a "Bible" from personal experience we know that places develop and rules and regulations constantly change. Most publications of this nature are usually a year out of date since they have to be compiled and sent to press etc. etc.

Don Madge 
MMM Travel Consultant


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Waddy, as Don has already poined out, Go Motorhoming Europe, is a great read. Its all in plain English without any "talking down" to the reader. I took it on our recent holiday to Italy and found it very entertaining reading each night. However I cant say that I was too impressed with Campingstops Europe. I flicked through it on the first day then it was forgotten about. It seems to jam too many sites in without very much information about any of them. Now if you would like a copy, hardly used, going cheap------

: :wink: , Nick.


----------

